
We tried really hard to beat Face ID – and failed (so far) - 04rob
https://www.wired.com/story/tried-to-beat-face-id-and-failed-so-far/
======
mrarjonny
It is puzzling that anyone thinks that Apple would introduce a security system
so flawed that a mask could unlock a phone. Good on them for trying, but I
imagine that for now it is a fools errand to try and beat Apple's Face ID with
relatively primative methods.

